# Ferry crossing booked, where should we go?



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Dover to Dunkirk booked for end of March and we are away for 3 weeks. Problem is we can't decide between France and Germany. 

Our only experience of France is a 2 weeks in Normandy & Brittany. We travelled through Germany last summer taking in some of the Rhine, Mosel, Black Forest, Lake Constance and a bit of Bavaria and really enjoyed it. We don't speak either language, but found the Germans were often more co-operative when it came to speaking English than the French. We enjoy cycling, although not when it is too hilly, good scenery and visiting historic towns and buildings. We are thinking the weather might be better in France than Germany although we are not sure how far south we would need to go to see an improvement.

We have only been motorhoming for a year and there are so many places we'd like to visit that we're feeling a bit bamboozled. We tried the follow your nose approach last year but would like to have more of an idea of where we're going this time.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a region or must see places we should be considering in either country and where the better weather is likely to be at this time of the year?

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

LaMB said:


> We enjoy cycling, although not when it is too hilly, good scenery and visiting historic towns and buildings. Linda


Hi Linda

If I could accurately predict the weather I would be a millionaire. Pot luck wherever you are I'm afraid.

The Mosel Valley from Trier to Koblenz takes some beating, though (like most places) it would be better in the summer. There are Stellplatz (equivalent to French Aires) every couple of miles, and some really lovely historic towns to visit.

Bernkastel-Kues is an obvious one, and the Porta Negra in Triere is worth a visit too. Motorhoming and cycling heaven. There are dedicated cycle routes the whole of the way.

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Looking at the present European weather I'd be tempted to do something I try to avoid - allocate the first two and last two days for pretty serious driving and just go south. Not guaranteed good weather but more likely to be better.

What day of the week and what time do you arrive in Dunkerque?


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Tony

We arrive in Dunkerque about 23:30 on Weds and intend stopping on the docks overnight.

Linda


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Can't be sure yet as the forecast hasn't yet been published that far ahead but we live in the Lot et Garonne in France and the weather is already warming up - 14 degrees forecast for most of the next 10 days and have already had temperatures as high as 18. The area is pickled with beautiful Bastide towns, generally walled towns with a central market area. They have narrow streets because the biggest traffic was a cart and they are still beautiful now. It will take you a good 2 days driving from Dunquerke but would make a fantastic holiday!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

you seem to have had a general look at Germany (we spent 6weeks on the Mosel and Rhine area) although still plenty to go at

So maybe France would be a good option, beautiful country loads of lovely towns to visit

Either a look in general as a first or more in depth a a certain area

Weather is luck of the draw at the moment, a long way to South France but Your chance would be better maybe past the Dordogne

as long as it is not perpetual rain we are happy with whatever

Aldra


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Go South I reckon. Lots of aires and the regions vary in character. In my personal opinion the Moselle is lovely, as is the Rhine valley, but we would struggle to enjoy 3 weeks of it, especially in variable weather.
We're off on the 28th for 3 weeks, we are heading down to the Gers (Barbotan) region and then going west to Les Landes (Lac de Leon) and the coast before chugging north again through the Charente.


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

adonisito said:


> We're off on the 28th for 3 weeks, we are heading down to the Gers (Barbotan) region and then going west to Les Landes (Lac de Leon) and the coast before chugging north again through the Charente.


How many days do you take to go so far south? Do you use toll roads?

Aldra, Weatherwise we are also happy as long as it is not rain every day. Cycling is so much more enjoyable in the dry. Would insert a smiley here, but not worked out how to do it yet!

Linda


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

It takes us about 4/ 5 days minimum to get south of Bordeaux (Gers) from Calais, I don't use toll roads (apart from Calais/Rouen) and we stop on aires as a rule -and I don't drive after lunch! Where we are at 1pm is where we stay! Included is a baguette stop and a coffee and cake break in the morning with a speed of less than 60mph.

It can be done much quicker than that of course (comfortably), but 3 or 4 hours of actually driving per day is enough for me.

Actually you will find some folk on here that will get to the Gers in a day, we are all different, I met a French bloke who regularly drove his van from the Sarthe to Nice (10 hours?) in 1 go, he thought nothing of it .

In 3 weeks you can have a pleasant tour and enjoy the SW of France and the likelihood of warmer weather than Germany.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

LaMB said:


> Hi Tony
> We arrive in Dunkerque about 23:30 on Weds and intend stopping on the docks overnight.Linda


The reason I ask is that I also like to get to Dunkerque at night and sleep in the ticket office car park but it's just sooooo much better if you can make a plan to catch a Saturday evening ferry so as to get an early start on Sunday morning with little traffic and very few trucks - you can get a long way on a Sunday with an early start.

I'd even say it was worth changing your dates if that's at all possible?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

In a fit of depression and wishful thinking I started checking the 14 day long term forecast for various places today and the Dordogne looked best. 

Thats where I would make a dash for. Or the Lot.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We are on the tunnel Thursday PM and will probably overnight at the Cite Europe before we head south fairly quickly but not breaking our necks as we don't need to be there until Monday evening.
They are having weather similar to ours but it seems to be there's comes with temperatures in the high teens so sounds much better.
Can't wait.
James


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the advice and suggestions. We have now decided on France possibly the Languedoc-Roussillon area. Shame I bought the Bord Atlas 2013 last week but France Passion and All the Aires France are on their way. 

Linda


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Linda

just enjoy as I am sure you will

hope you get good weather

if not you will still enjoy but differently 

sandra


----------

